# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Thenie dhe Citime Qesharake

## Mr-Bledi

Më thanë prindërit "Ti shikon shumë televizor dhe duhet të përpiqesh të lexosh më shumë" Kështu që tani e tutje i shoh filmat dhe programet me titra poshtë. xDDD

Nese perpiqesh ta shohesh filmin e Titanikut mbrapsht ben fjale per nje anije magjike qe shpeton tere ato njerez! xDD

LIKE & KOMENT nqs e mban mend kete adresen: " P. Sherman 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney." xDDDD

Kushdo qe thote se fjalet nuk lendojne, s'jane goditur asnjehere me fjalor kokes! xDD

Nese do biesh, do jem une aty per te te mbajtur... Me rreskepte: Dyshemeja!! xDDD

Genjeshtra me e madhe qe i them vetes kur ngrihem ne mengjes... : Edhe pese minuta. xDDD


E dashur diete, gjerat mes meje dhe teje nuk po funksionojne me. Nuk eshte faji im, por faji yt. Je shume e merzitshme. Po tregohem i sinqerte me ty, te kam tradhetuar! xDDD 
Mr-Bledi


Nese burri do ta kete emrin METAL, atehere gruan e tij i bie ta thirrin METALLICA xDDDD



Shumica pasi me njohin disi vijne dhe me thone " Nuk e dija qe ju ishit kaq inteligjent" Ndersa mua me vjen t'ju them " As une nuk e dija qe ju ishit kaq budallenj... "

----------


## delux3333

Mbaje mikun me mase se nje dite te behet armik-(Mbaje Gruan me mase se nje dite te behet Burre) 
lol :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

Genjeshtra me e madhe qe i them vetes kur ngrihem ne mengjes... : Edhe pese minuta. xDDD


E preferuara per mua!

----------


## e askujt

ahhahahahahaha sa kam qesh.
shum gallat kto

----------


## trony

*1 keshille e rendesishme :
*
_molla=vitamine
vitamina=fuqi
fuqia=sukses
suksesi=para
paraja=dashnore
dashnorja=stres
stresi=kancer_

LOCK JU KOM MOS HANI MOLLA!

----------


## Mr-Bledi

I urrej maredheniet ne distance, ja pse e mora frigoriferin nga kuzhina e cova ne dhomen time xDDD

Nese do te te duhej te zgjidhje mdis 1 milione dollareve edhe mikut tend te ngushte, cila do te ishte gjeja e pare qe do te blije? xDDD

Nje mashkull gjate nje maredhenieje seksuale djeg 96 kalori... 6 kalori gjate maredhenies edhe 90 kalori te tjera duke u treguar shokeve xDDD

E urrej ate momentin kur me duhet te perqafoj dike shume seksi edhe papritur perplasem me pasqyren xDDD

Nga e dinte shpikesi i ores se sa ishte ora ne ato momente? xDD

Mr-Bledi

----------


## inez

Do doja te humbja disa kile por nuk mundem, une nuk humbas kurre  ! 
Kur nje femer te thote 'cfare' nuk eshte se nuk e ka kuptuar, thjesht po te jep nje tjeter shans te ndryshosh ate se cka the.. :P
Je aq qeros sa mund te te lexoj mendimet..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

Mushkonja, nuk mund te thithnit dhjamin ne vend te gjakut??????

----------

